# Spider catching team



## Peregrine Falcon (20 May 2018)

It transpires that Tilly and I now have to work together to eradicate the room of spiders/insects.  

She spots them, miaows snd runs over to the spot.  I pick her up to the ceiling so she can grab them in her paws.  Supplemented her diet tonight with two spiders.


----------



## texas (21 May 2018)

aww! I love how the house can be full of flies at bedtime, but there be none left in the morning thanks to the cats.  No need for those electronic zapping things!


----------



## Blazingsaddles (29 June 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			It transpires that Tilly and I now have to work together to eradicate the room of spiders/insects.  

She spots them, miaows snd runs over to the spot.  I pick her up to the ceiling so she can grab them in her paws.  Supplemented her diet tonight with two spiders. 

Click to expand...

What type of spiders? Some species are very useful at keeping other insects under control.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 July 2018)

Ugh but OP you're surely risking the cat missing and wacking the spider off the ceiling only to land on you?!  I couldn't risk that... bleuch hate spiders. The ones in my house Im afraid get vaccumed as the long arm of it is as close as I can get.


----------



## Rowreach (1 July 2018)

Why would you kill spiders?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 July 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Ugh but OP you're surely risking the cat missing and wacking the spider off the ceiling only to land on you?!  I couldn't risk that... bleuch hate spiders. The ones in my house Im afraid get vaccumed as the long arm of it is as close as I can get.
		
Click to expand...

I've had that happen. I screamed rather a lot would have been you've been framed worthy!


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 July 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Why would you kill spiders? 

Click to expand...

Exactly.  They are mostly harmless.   More scared of you than you are of them.  They kill flies too.


----------

